# List of T-Shirt Blogs



## ph0enix1211 (Nov 21, 2008)

Many t-shirt shop owners getting started, love to submit their shops and designs to t-shirt blogs (I know I've done this alot!), and it's great to have a list of them to go through. 

As a t-shirt blogger, I'm always looking for lists of t-shirt blogs to add mine too as well.

Theres alot of themed, out of date, partial, etc lists and directories of t-shirt blogs out there, the hideyourarms.com list of t-shirt blogs seems to be the definitive list on the internet, and as great as it is, theres a few issues: missing alot, updated infrequently, dead links, etc

My idea is a wiki (this way it can be kept up to date, correct, and relevant) for t-shirt blogs. It could list not only a name and description, but other helpful things for t-shirt shop owners such as the contact e-mail for submission (could be screened through a form and capcha for spam proofing), submission requirements, sample required for review or not, and categories they feature (skate, street, geek, etc). 

What do people think of the idea? Anyone want to do it (it will be a while before I find the time) ? Anyone recommend any good wiki systems to use?


----------



## drivernumberone (Oct 23, 2008)

hell, It sounds like a great idea to me. A source of info for all screen printers that is available and up to date at all times would really increase interest in those who might have turned the idea down... I think a lot of what scares people are the unknowns involved in screen printing, so by shedding light on the subject, more people would warm up to it.

you got my vote


----------



## ph0enix1211 (Nov 21, 2008)

With that addition, maybe we are talking about a general t-shirt wiki that might have a few sections, list of fufilment services & info, list of t-shirt blogs and info, etc...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ph0enix1211 said:


> With that addition, maybe we are talking about a general t-shirt wiki that might have a few sections, list of fufilment services & info, list of t-shirt blogs and info, etc...


I'm actually working on a general t-shirt wiki as an addition to this site 



> Anyone recommend any good wiki systems to use?


Mediawiki (what wikipedia uses) is a nice choice. I also like PmWiki.



> Theres alot of themed, out of date, partial, etc lists and directories of t-shirt blogs out there, the hideyourarms.com list of t-shirt blogs seems to be the definitive list on the internet, and as great as it is, theres a few issues: missing alot, updated infrequently, dead links, etc


I think the lists that are out there are a great start. Because blogs are in such flux, it seems like more work than is necessary to keep a definitive "list" updated. Honestly though,by the time you go through over 160+ blogs to submit your t-shirts to, I'm not sure how much more you need to do.

By the time you promote your clothing line through that list (like the one on hideyourarms.com, you should either be on your way to a successful launch or headed in a new direction.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t41817.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t29995.html


----------



## ph0enix1211 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd be happy to start adding to any wiki as described, and as far as keeping it updated and relevant, if any one notices a link is dead or changed address, they can just delete or update it, and t-shirt blogs will want to add their own for promotion.


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

How do you even go about working a blog to your advantage? Any advice will be helpful. Right now we are doing the CafePress thing, but will soon be taking over our site/domain as well as the printing of our shirts. Thanks!


----------



## ph0enix1211 (Nov 21, 2008)

Skyland,

for my blog, just mail me and tell me about your designs. You might want to think about it more as sharing your awesome designs rather than working people to your advantage 

Back to the original topic:

To confound things, I wrote a list of t-shirt blog lists @ the t-shirt connoisseur blog. It doesn't seem like any of them have the complete picture, which steers my thoughts back to a wiki 

Thoughts?


----------



## divelite (Jan 24, 2009)

a wiki will really help.


----------

